# Knight owners



## deerjackie (Jun 10, 2012)

Any knight bp owners out there? S hare your powder / bullet/sabot combos and your success stories.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cuttingintime (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the old, I think its called a wolverine 50 cal. I use 90 grains with 44 cal. 240 gr. bullet and sabot. Carry to the woods every year.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jun 12, 2012)

One of my black powder rifles is a knight disc model in .50 cal. Have to shoot with open sights out here in muzzleloader season. So no scope on it. I use ii0 grains of 777 powder, win. 209 primer, and a bullet/ sabot combo out of Canada. I think it is called bc or long range, it's a boatailed shape solid lead bullet with a polymer nose on it. Very high bc. numbers on it. (on the order of .375) Looks like a lil' artillery shell. I use the 180 grain .40 caliber version with the .50 sabot. Runs 2300 fps outta my rifle and shoots FLAT. Low recoil too. Groups about touching the edges of the bullet holes at 100 yards with open sights. Groups go all the hell iffin' I switch to cci primers. I hunt alot of wide open country here in Nevada and have shot five bucks with muzzle loaders. The shots tend to be long range affairs so you need a flat shooting rig. Best shot so far was 175 yards at a running buck and got him thru the boiler room.


----------

